# DSOL expressions of interest.



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

All,

There has been much talk on the forums lately surrounding DSOL.

I tried to generate interest in running a DSOL run again, mixing it with decaf on alternate months, but that didnt work.

If I get 15 + kg of interest I will approach roasters and get costs up here. However from previous attempts it is likely to be in the region of £15 for 500g pm or £25 for 1kg pm.

Simple instructions for those new to this. A roaster will be selected each month. That roaster selects and roasts beans that they think are of particular interest.

Some of these will be soon to be released or exclusives.

The beans are roasted and sent out and those that take part blind taste and discuss the beans on a monthly thread.

At the end of the month the bean is revealed. Its a great way to expand your knowledge, discover new roasters and have fun drinking coffee you otherwise may not of tried.

If this is of interest copy the 1kg and 500g lists from below. Paste and add your username. If this takes off I will pm you with the next steps.

1kg

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45

(Tagging those who have prev expressed interest)

@Obnic @dfk41 @Dane @GaryG

@kennyboy993 @madaetihw


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Following all commented on dark roast thread so bringing this to attention:

@El carajillo

@ajh101

@andydclements

@rob1

@jim bean

@dormouse

@rob666 @ronsil

@eddie57

@gcglasgow

@johnealey @Russ

@davidbondy


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1kg

1.ronsil

2.

3.

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1kg

1.ronsil

2.

3.

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45
​
2. GCGlasgow (possibly 1kg)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1kg

1.ronsil

2.

3.

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45
​
2. GCGlasgow (possibly 1kg)

3. johnealey


----------



## madaetihw (Nov 25, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for tagging me. Fingers crossed we get enough interest.

1kg

1.ronsil

2.johnealey

3.madaetihw

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45

2. GCGlasgow (possibly 1kg)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Apologies all, corrected to reflect 500g change for me (could go to 1kg if needed to get off ground through)

1kg

1.ronsil

2.madaetihw

3.

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45

2. GCGlasgow (possibly 1kg)

3. johnealey


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

1kg

1.ronsil

2.madaetihw

3. andydclements

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45

2. GCGlasgow (possibly 1kg)

3. johnealey (could go to 1kg if needed to get off ground through)


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

AndyDClements said:


> 1kg
> 
> 1.ronsil
> 
> ...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

3rd of the way.

C'mon guys lets get this going again. Come over to the dark side...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

1kg

1.ronsil

2.madaetihw

3. andydclements

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45

2. GCGlasgow (possibly 1kg)

3. johnealey (could go to 1kg if needed to get off ground through)

4. Dane.

5. Kennyboy993


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Little bump here...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Another bump here...









Come in you lot. Get up to 10 kg and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't know that it makes a difference, but I didn't get a notification, I'd expected one based on post no2. perhaps some others also didn't get one, but perhaps it doesn't matter as so much time has passed you'd expect most people would have seen the thread title by now.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't know about notification side.

Yes I think reaching 10kg seems unlikely. Bit of a weekend bump can't do any harm though.

Just goes to show the shift towards lighter roast popularity.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> Don't know that it makes a difference, but I didn't get a notification, I'd expected one based on post no2. perhaps some others also didn't get one, but perhaps it doesn't matter as so much time has passed you'd expect most people would have seen the thread title by now.


Looks like the case of the letters may need to be exact for the notification to work.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Just a question about this in case it gets off the ground, I'm a newbie and won't pretend to have very refined taste buds. I probably won't pick up on most of the taste notes although it would be a great learning experience to compare what I get with what more experience peeps get. Given that this is about blind tasting and commenting/discussing, can a newbie like me participate? If so, I'd be up for it.

1kg

1.ronsil

2.madaetihw

3. andydclements

4.

5.

500g.

1.igm45

2. GCGlasgow (possibly 1kg)

3. johnealey (could go to 1kg if needed to get off ground through)

4. Dane.

5. Kennyboy993

6. Kitkat


----------



## Jasper Velders (Jan 29, 2016)

Oops, just noticed this is an old thread. Would have loved to have joined it


----------

